# HR20-100S and loud buzzing noises



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey guys, 

I've had this receiver for a year or so and it has always made loud buzzing noises.

I have been able to alleviate these noises through various means but lately nothing will stop the incessant buzzing.

I have been unplugging it at night or else you wouldn't be able to sleep.

So, today I called the "Protection Plan" number and explained this problem and asked if they could replace this receiver with another one. I didn't care if it was the same model or not.

The rep that I spoke with said that she couldn't do this unless she heard how loud it was. I explained to her that it was an intermittent type of noise and at that exact moment it was not making that noise.

Long story short, I told her that if she couldn't swap out another receiver, that to just deactivate the problem one.

She obliged.

Thanks Directv, you just saved me $5.00 per month.

This is the second time that I've had a problem with Directv that they made me feel like they thought I was lying to them. 

Hate that!

Anyone else experience this buzzing noise and if so, did you ever get Directv to replace it?

Thanks


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't really like making this suggestion, but just tell them the receiver will not power on, no front lights, no response at all from the front panel buttons.


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

davring,

Thanks for the fast reply.

I have heard that suggestion mentioned before on these boards but I really feel that being totally honest with them was the way to go.

If they didn't want to swap out another receiver then I was prepared to get rid of it and that is what I did.

I just feel like as a 6 year customer with the Premier package and never been late with a payment, that they would take your word when you had a problem with a receiver. Guess not!

I just got tired of hearing that darn buzzing. And believe me, I tried all kinds of solutions to stop the noise. I could always stop it, but it always returned.

Oh well, I'm saving money now.................


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

davring said:


> I don't really like making this suggestion, but just tell them the receiver will not power on, no front lights, no response at all from the front panel buttons.


I understand your reluctance; no one likes upholding a position that is not 100% truthful.

But fair is fair, and sometimes you have to work an unfair system to get fair results. No customer should have to put up with a "buzzing" DVR for a second, let alone a year. That is an obviously defective product. "How loud" it is should not be an issue. If it is loud enough for a customer to go to the trouble to call and complain, then it is obviously loud enough to be a problem for that customer. DTV is a service company, and should take care of customers that pay for those services.

At the end of the day, what is important is that the company that cashes the checks you write to them every month treat you with a modicum of respect. If that is a method for ensuring that this happens, then I think you can do it with a completely clear conscience.


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

So let me get this straight.

If I would have lied about what was wrong with the receiver, they would have taken my word and swapped it out for another one? 

But if I tell them the truth, they think I'm lying and don't swap it out?

Brilliant!

Another thing, I've been paying for the "Protection Plan" for years now and when I need it, I get nothing?

Time to dump it also, and save even more money.................

I'm starting to like this saving money thing


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

I've one HR20-700 that "buzzes" off an on. It's the housing vibrating against something inside that is very close to the cover. I found after a couple of years a small lift under one of the feet fixed the issue completely. Hasn't buzzed for nearly a year since.

I used a thin self adhering pad so when it gets lifted and replaced for dusting purposes its always on the lift.

Don "so simple even a caveman could do it which for me is good" Bolton



wideglide36 said:


> So let me get this straight.
> 
> If I would have lied about what was wrong with the receiver, they would have taken my word and swapped it out for another one?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fab55 (Jul 25, 2008)

I have the protection plan, and an intermittent loud HR20-700 as well. In my experience, it depends on the CSR you get. There have been times when I've called, and gotten a completely unacceptable response. But call back, and you get a great CSR, who knows what they're doing, and will do whatever it takes to make you happy. CSR Roulette...

It sucks, but it is what it is. I also wouldn't drop the protection plan. The one time I did need it, saved me over $200 compared to if I didn't have it.


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

I really don't understand why it would be so hard for Directv to swap this receiver out for another one. Especially when that customer has the protection plan.

Even if they sent out another HR20-100S to replace the defective one, how hard would that be?

Would that cause them to lose money?

Wouldn't you want to keep a loyal customer happy?

Maybe I'm being naive, but I expected more.

I rarely call them about anything, but it seems that every time I do call, that I get no satisfaction. 

I'm sure most companies operate the same way, but that still doesn't make it right.

I'll quit crying now:lol:


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

One last question.

The rep I spoke with said I had to return the old receiver within 7 days or else I would be charged for it.

She also said that when you deactivate a box they automatically send you a recovery kit to return the old box in.

It's been 3 days since I deactivated the box and I still haven't received a recovery kit.

My question is this: Do you have 7 days to return the old box after you get the recovery kit, or is it from the day that I deactivated it?

With my luck with Directv, they will wanna charge me for this crappy receiver.

Thanks


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

wideglide36 said:


> One last question.
> 
> The rep I spoke with said I had to return the old receiver within 7 days or else I would be charged for it.
> 
> ...


They say 7 days, but it is quite a bit longer, probably a couple weeks. I would call them about the recovery kit to make sure they sent it, and that should be noted on your account if you run into a time line problem.

I was told 7 days on my last exchange and when I questioned them about the unrealistic time line for the return, the replacement team said, "Oh, we just say 7 days to you won't sit on a return, it really doesn't become a problem for a couple weeks."

Never trust what a CSR says if it's important. Verify, get an employee number, etc. Document everything. Most of the time there is no problem, but when there is, you better have your ducks in order.


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

hasan,

Thanks for your reply.

I actually asked the rep if she would send me a recovery kit for the old receiver and she said that anytime someone deactivates a receiver, a recovery kit is automatically sent.

I think the last time I had to exchange a receiver, a recovery kit was delivered to my door the next day.

So, it's been 3 days now, and no recovery kit. Doesn't look like one is coming. 

This really shouldn't be that hard.

Oh well, another phone call to Directv. 

This should be good........................

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

I just got off the phone with another Directv Rep.

He told me I actually had 21 days instead of 7 to return the old box.

Do they just make this stuff up as they go?

I asked him if he could check to see if a return kit had been sent and he told me that it had not been sent yet.

He told me not to worry about the 21 day requirement as the time didn't start until you receive the return kit. I'll bet!

I asked him for his ID number so that I had some proof that I'm checking on the status of the return kit. Don't know if that will help or not.

I also asked him if he could do anything to get this return kit sent, and he told me that it was an automated process and that he could not help me.

I really have my doubts that this return kit ever shows up.

I'll eventually get charged full price and have to call again and go through more hoops to get it all straightened out.

Sorry, just needed to vent some more......................


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

wideglide36 said:


> So let me get this straight.
> 
> If I would have lied about what was wrong with the receiver, they would have taken my word and swapped it out for another one?
> 
> ...


I define lying as being deceptive to put one over on someone else and take unfair advantage of them. Being deceptive to get people you pay for services from to get them to do what they should do in the first place is, by that definition, not lying. Call it a rationalization if you like. I call it doing what is needed to get the job done. If every single customer treated this the same way, DTV would still be raking in multi-millions in profits. They'll be just fine.

My vision of the protection plan is that it is a protection racket. Like "extended" warranties, it is more of a profit center for the company than a help to customers. It sounds altruistic, but there are obvious fox-guarding-henhouse motivations behind it. It does have advantages, in that you know up front what the cost is and that it will fit in your budget, and that you won't have nasty surprises. That is, while somewhat irrational when you look at the odds of the predicted cost being higher, a service that many folks are still comfortable with. Vaya con Dios.

I will probably get pilloried for "gaming the system" once again, but it appears that the most economical way to take advantage of the PP is to wait until you have a problem before you begin paying for it. I once had an issue and they offered to cover it under the PP (which I did not have) if I signed up for it right then. Uh....OK. I then promptly cancelled it a couple months later. I was a little surprised I could do all of that, as it violates every principle of how the insurance industry works, but then really not all that surprised, as adding that to your account is a perk that pays off for the CSR, so they have motivation to offer it to you and look the other way regarding the timing.

So my advice is to not take the PP, wait until you need it, and then offer to sign up for it if they will cover the immediate problem ("say, what if you sold me the PP first, and then we dealt with my broken DVR?") which in my case they did (and they even extended that offer without my prompting them). Be aware that this is no guarantee that this strategy won't backfire. But it seems like a calcuably good risk. (and don't try that with your health insurance)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TomCat said:


> So my advice is to not take the PP, wait until you need it, and then offer to sign up for it if they will cover the immediate problem, which in my case they did (and they even extended that offer). Be aware that this is no guarantee that this strategy won't backfire. But it seems like a calcuably good risk. (and don't try that with your health insurance)


My past experience is that your advice is quite sound to follow.


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks for the advice on the PP guys.

I'm no gambler and that is why I've had the PP from the get go.

I still think that since I have the PP that this receiver should have been replaced under this plan.

If the receiver was making too loud of a buzzing noise thus rendering it unusable, it should have fallen under the PP.

My question is, why wasn't it covered?

The Rep said she had to actually hear the noise over the phone, heck I could have turned on a blender or something that made any kind of buzzing noise. She wouldn't have known.

My problem is that they make you feel as though you are lying to them whenever there is a problem.

I'm still up in the air about dropping the PP and possibly downgrading to another package. More savings

We will see.............................


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

And don't jump the gun...the time to present this little option to the CSR, if he/she isn't savvy enough to present it first (remember, it is in the best interests of _both the customer and the CSR,_ maybe not so much for DTV), is at that pause in the conversation just after they tell you what it is going to cost you ("are there any other options?" is a good ice-breaker leading down this path). If they tell you they will replace the DVR for a $19.95 shipping fee, take it and shut up. Sometimes they will even waive the fee just because you treated them with respect (probably rare for CSRs to get respect), and sometimes they will waive that fee if you sign up for PP, which of course is NOT a better deal after a few months of paying for it, especially if you never cancel it. You need something more than that, like a waiving of a $99 or $199 receiver charge, to buy in to PP.

I also find that it is to your advantage to know ahead of time what you will and won't stand for, but to appear wishy-washy to the CSR, which will let them think you are malleable and open to suggestion (at least until they start leading you in a direction you are not happy with, and then and only then put your foot down). If they think you are on the fence about something, they may add even more incentives. If you appear all business and adamant about your position, they know that changing the mix to their and your advantage is a low-yield tactic and are more likely to want to get you off the phone quickly and move on to the next sucker, er...subscriber. Haggling 101.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

wideglide36 said:


> ...I still think that since I have the PP that this receiver should have been replaced under this plan.
> 
> If the receiver was making too loud of a buzzing noise thus rendering it unusable, it should have fallen under the PP.
> 
> My question is, why wasn't it covered?...


Well, there you go. That is exactly the concise way you should put this to the CSR. It is hard to take a position opposite this without looking like a hard-ass, so if they do, you know just what you are dealing with, and you have the option to hang up and call back (CSR roulette, anyone?) or ask for a supervisor.



wideglide36 said:


> ...My problem is that they make you feel as though you are lying to them whenever there is a problem...


That is a tactic. They know you want to be truthful. We all do. They use that against you all the time. They count on you caving. Don't cave. You are not a sociopath because you stood firm to a CSR and they bowed to your will and did the right thing by you. You simply want and deserve what is rightfully coming to you. You have to stand up to bullies on the playground, and you have to stand up and not let folks walk all over you in life as well. Otherwise, everyone else wins, and you're lying awake at night listening to your buzzy DVR.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TomCat said:


> I define lying as being deceptive to put one over on someone else and take unfair advantage of them. Being deceptive to get people you pay for services from to get them to do what they should do in the first place is, by that definition, not lying. Call it a rationalization if you like. I call it doing what is needed to get the job done. If every single customer treated this the same way, DTV would still be raking in multi-millions in profits. They'll be just fine.


Whether the TS blatantly lies about his problem is not really an issue, in my opinion. D*'s (and remember, I really like D*) CSRs have lied to me many times and they deserve to be treated just as they treat us. My favorite lie is "We'll have a supervisor call you within 24 hours." That was years ago and I still haven't gotten that call. It was about TiVos, so I guess they just lied and waited for me to switch to HRs.

If I were the TS I'd call Retention and they'd get all his problems quickly solved after he told them how he'd been treated. And probably give him a lot of credits.

When it comes to poorly trained CSRs and their pacifications, I wouldn't give up or give in. Be persistent and polite and don't be afraid to voice your outrage to the Retention folks. They exist purely to keep customers. Not to drive them away.

Rich


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the help.

I keep hearing the term csr roulette. Sorry, I don't play that game.

I always thought that it was a knock against your account if you called often to complain about something. Don't they keep track of all your calls?

Don't they use that against you?

I have had csr's lie to me also. I don't really trust any of them anymore.

A few years ago I actually had a csr promise me two specific receivers and me not knowing any better accepted his offer. Well, as you may guess, I didn't get the receivers he promised and when I called to complain, they of course took his side and insinuated I was lying. 

I wrote a letter to the corporate people explaining everything and they didn't do squat.

So, my experiences haven't been pleasant to say the least.

I actually hate to call at all, as I usually have to call back three or four times to straighten out what they messed up.

Case in point. Just trying to get a recovery kit sent to me, so that I can send back this noisy receiver has already taken two phone calls and how many posts in this thread. I'm sure I'll have to call Directv again, as it doesn't look like they sent the kit out, even though they say it ships out automatically. Yeah right!

Thanks again for listening.............................


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wideglide36 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> ...


Yes, I think they do. But what else are you gonna do? Get one poorly trained CSR and give up? They count on that. They're playing you, play them right back. You could also ask for the CSR's supervisor, that helps sometimes.

Rich


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks Rich,

I'm sure you're right.

I have asked to speak with supervisors at various times and it never really got me anywhere.

Maybe retention is the way to go as you suggested.

Truth be told, if it were not for MLB EI, I would probably not even have Directv.

My daughter is a huge baseball fan and we just love MLB EI.

I'm getting off track here a bit so I better sign off.

Thanks again....................


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wideglide36 said:


> Thanks Rich,
> 
> I'm sure you're right.
> 
> I have asked to speak with supervisors at various times and it never really got me anywhere.


A lot of times the supervisors have turned out to be worse than the CSRs for me, too. It's a shame we even have to have conversations like this, but the CE world is full of the same thing, no matter where you call. I've usually gotten nowhere with Sony support or Panny support, I've always had to find a way to get the info myself.

I was married to a pathological liar (defined as: Of, relating to, or manifesting behavior that is habitual, maladaptive, and compulsive: a pathological liar, and for me to suggest blatantly lying as I did was difficult for me. But in some cases, it's the only thing you can do.

Rich


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey guys,

Sorry to bump this thread up, I was hoping someone could give me the number for the Retention dept. 

I am getting nowhere with this issue. I even emailed Directv and didn't even get a canned response.

Of course I have not received any return box either.

Maybe they don't like me:lol:

Thanks guys.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wideglide36 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry to bump this thread up, I was hoping someone could give me the number for the Retention dept.
> 
> ...


Just call D* and when the automated voice asks you what you want to do, say, "Cancel service." You will then be asked to repeat your request and reply with the same words. You will be transferred to Retention (and, don't worry, your service will NOT be canceled).

Rich


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks for all your help Rich.

I'll give it a try.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

wideglide36 said:


> ?..I keep hearing the term csr roulette. Sorry, I don't play that game.
> 
> I always thought that it was a knock against your account if you called often to complain about something. Don't they keep track of all your calls?
> 
> ...


well, only a really sick puppie would relish calling them. But that goes with the territory. How much you want to play the game is directly proportional to how much you want to be treated fairly by them. In life, you have to fight for every scrap, when others are motivated to fight against you.

Yes they track all calls and all perks and your purchase and payment records. That is to everyone's advantage. But you have to be a complete dick to reach a threshold where they start to actively screw with you. Either that or you may have shown a tiny bit of attitude or disrespect. But there should be no sympathy nor any easy solutions for you if you have. We all deserve respect, and it is human nature to screw with those that disrespect you if you have some power over them. CSRs have all the power.


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

I finally received an email from Directv stating that they were sending this recovery kit within 3 to 4 days.

Hopefully that will work out. 

So, TomCat are you saying that I'm a "complete dick"? Seriously?

I have always been courteous to every employee at Directv with whom I spoke with. Never once did I show attitude or disrespect. Just the opposite.

Maybe I am not aggressive enough when it comes to dealing with incompetency.

Just my nature I guess.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wideglide36 said:


> I finally received an email from Directv stating that they were sending this recovery kit within 3 to 4 days.
> 
> Hopefully that will work out.
> 
> ...


Politeness and persistence usually works best with the CSRs. They get yelled at by frustrated customers all day and when you treat them fairly they do tend to treat you fairly.

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well put. No point in getting angry unless you have to.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

wideglide36 said:


> ...So, TomCat are you saying that I'm a "complete dick"? Seriously?...


Oh, absolutely not. I did not tap your phone, so I would have no idea how you acted. Based on your posts, you seem like a perfectly regular guy to me. Even if you weren't, I would certainly give you the benefit of any doubt. If anything, maybe you are too concerned about being polite to those who might be trying to screw you over. You may just abhor confrontation. We all do. But it makes no sense to fret about it, either.

So no, that was a completely incorrect interpretation, which may be my own fault. My apologies to you and to all others who may have interpreted that incorrectly. If I really thought you were a complete d..., you would likely have no real doubt about that by now. I'd do my best to make sure.

What I was trying to convey is that there is a threshold of disrespect and abuse that CSRs will tolerate, and it is probably quite high (not that this is in any way an invitation to use either). Most of the time they realize that the frustration is directed at the situation or the product, and not at them. So unless you _PLAN_ on being a complete d..., which I am certain your don't, what my point is is that it is really nothing to worry about if you find yourself in disagreement regarding resolution of your issue. You have the right to get the CSR to see things your way, as long as that way is within reason. And there are ways to do that that do not reflect on the CSR or his lineage or work ethic, especially since you both want mostly the same thing, which is to resolve a common problem equitably.

On the other hand it doesn't take much attitude or disrespect to be perceived as a complete d... (happens to me all the time, as you might expect ).

I'm just saying be polite, but be firm. You are a paying customer, and are owed good service, while CSRs are not just drones, and are owed the basic courtesy of respect. Any negotiation with them should end with both parties feeling good about the other and that the problems have been solved. But then it is still a negotiation, not a garden party.


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

TomCat said:


> Oh, absolutely not. I did not tap your phone, so I would have no idea how you acted. Based on your posts, you seem like a perfectly regular guy to me. Even if you weren't, I would certainly give you the benefit of any doubt. If anything, maybe you are too concerned about being polite to those who might be trying to screw you over. You may just abhor confrontation. We all do. But it makes no sense to fret about it, either.
> 
> So no, that was a completely incorrect interpretation, which may be my own fault. My apologies to you and to all others who may have interpreted that incorrectly. If I really thought you were a complete d..., you would likely have no real doubt about that by now. I'd do my best to make sure.
> 
> ...


TomCat,

Thanks for clearing that up for me. I guess I misunderstood what you were saying in that post.

Hopefully we can put this thread to bed, as I have received the return kit and it will be sent in on Monday.

Thanks


----------

